# Flourish Iron making water cloudy...



## Richie38

SOOO, I dose Flourish Iron every 2 days, and everytime I dose, it turns my tank cloudy for a day or two. Whats causing this, and is anyone else having this problem?

Temp- 80
pH- 7.0
Nitrites- 0
Nitrates- 15
Ammonia- 0
cO2- 16 bubbles per minute
KH- 4
GH- 9

Flourish Comprehensive- Just started yesterday, gonna be dosing w/F.Iron and F.Potassium
Flourish Iron- Once every 2days
Flourish Potassium- Once every 2 days


----------



## Left C

You should dose F. Iron daily and not doing one or two big doses weekly. This is why you are seeing a cloudy aquarium.

The reason for daily dosing is that the iron is only available for around 24 hours, so dosing daily is required. There is a Seachem calculator in the stickies to get your dosing amount. Seachem has a calculator on their site too: http://www.seachem.com/Library/Calculators.html


----------



## Left C




----------



## darkoon

Left C said:


> You should dose F. Iron daily and not doing one or two big doses weekly. This is why you are seeing a cloudy aquarium.
> 
> The reason for daily dosing is that the iron is only available for around 24 hours, so dosing daily is required. There is a Seachem calculator in the stickies to get your dosing amount. Seachem has a calculator on their site too: http://www.seachem.com/Library/Calculators.html


Interesting, EI dosing only doses iron every 2 days.


----------



## Ben Belton

I have had this happen when my Fe level was high already, and I was doing iron. The iron will bind to carbonate to make Fe Carbonate and make your water very cloudy. Happened as soon as I put the iron in. Your KH is low though. Would be interesting for you to test your KH before you dosed the Fe and then after.

I dose Fe a couple times a week. The plants do fine.


----------



## flwrbed

the same thing happens in my tank. 
i think the iron is precipitating out when dosed with potassium(could be phos. can't remember) what kind of substrate do you use. 
i dose iron only once or twice a week with trace. iron in the morning and trace later in the morning. no more clouding. 

im no pro and i have my share of issues in my planted tanks but the clouding has stopped.

hope that helps


----------



## Ben Belton

flwrbed said:


> i think the iron is precipitating out when dosed with potassium(could be phos. can't remember)


It couldn't be with potassium. They are both positive ions. Maybe with the phosphate, but there is such a tiny amount that we add.



flwrbed said:


> im no pro and i have my share of issues in my planted tanks but the clouding has stopped.


I got my first automatic injected CO2 in 1996. I've been doing it awhile, and it seems there is always some new problem popping up. 

Change some water, then add some iron and see if it happens.


----------

